
Get your site visitors' email, fullname, home address, and accounts with GetMail - badRNG
https://getemails.com/
======
badRNG
It is telling that their homepage has a video titled "How is GetEmails Legal?"
[https://youtu.be/45DoQR66TfQ](https://youtu.be/45DoQR66TfQ)

For those skeptical of the efficacy of GDPR or similar legislation, it is
keeping these sorts of seedy tactics at bay at least for now.

